# Resistencia interna de un LED



## dark_soul (May 10, 2008)

Saludos, estoy en busca del valor de la resistencia interna del led de 5mm, rojo y verde, ambos opacos

Alguien me podria ayudar?

Por todo gracias.


----------



## MaMu (May 10, 2008)

Los leds no tienen casi resistencia interna, Asi que asumo un orden inferior a 1 ohm.
Aunque, se puede ver su variación hasta cuando conectas algunos leds en paralelo, digamos difieren en brillo, puesto a que alguno consume apenas más corriente. Seré curioso, para que necesitas este cálculo?

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (May 10, 2008)

Hola.
Esa información no la he visto en las hojas de datos (datasheet).
Pero tú puedes hallarla haciendo un circuito muy simple.
Una batería (pilas) 9V, varias resistencia y los LEDs.
Haces una gráfica de voltaje - corriente y ya tiene la resistencia o una idea de cuál es la resistencia.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dariusnexus6 (Ago 8, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Esa información no la he visto en las hojas de datos (datasheet).
> Pero tú puedes hallarla haciendo un circuito muy simple.
> Una batería (pilas) 9V, varias resistencia y los LEDs.
> ...



Hola, tenes idea como sacar la resistencia que hay en uno o dos leds en un circuito de 3v?
aca subi una imagen.

si en el circuito en serie de 2 leds hago R = 3 / 0.00663 me da 452,4 como resistencia total, tengo que dividirlo por dos y me da 226,2 eso seria la resistencia de cada led?

en el circuito de 3v y un solo led hago R = 3 / 0.02104 me da 142,5 esa es la resistencia que tiene el led?

en el caso que todo esto este bien, por que varia el resultado de la resistencia de un led?, no tendria que ser siempre el mismo resultado de la resistencia?
Si hago este mismo proceso con resistencias los resultados me dan perfectos con los valores de cada resistor, pero con los leds varian sus resistencias.

Salu2


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 8, 2009)

No puedes calcular la resistencia del led por la sencilla razon de que es un semiconductor y se comporta diferente segun las condiciones de voltaje y corriente que le apliques

Pero la duda que me surge es, para que necesitas calcular la resistencia interna de un led?


----------



## cevollin (Ago 8, 2009)

ok chico 3001 tiene razon ahora segun yo a lo que leei tu duda es como alimento un led a diferentes voltages sin que este se estropee

aqui esta la respuesta 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circuito_de_LED


----------



## rednaxela (Ago 8, 2009)

Bueno dariusnexus6 parecería extraño que la resistencia cambie como tú ya te diste cuenta pero así es, porque un led es un elemento NO lineal(lo mismo que un transistor pero no una resistencia o un condensador o una bobina) esto es que su resistencia no es "estática" es dinámica ella cambia de acuerdo al voltaje al cuál es sometido y la corriente que pasa por él, por lo tanto no podemos obtener simpre los mismos resultados para la resistencia del led para distintos voltajes aplicados.  Existe una fórmula para la corriente de un diodo eso depende  del material si es de germanio, silicio, del voltaje entre sus terminales, corriente de fuga... pero para facilitar los cálculos tomamos como base unos voltajes fijos(yo encontre estos voltajes típicos) que siempre van activar el diodo:

Diodo Led Rojo 2v
Diodo Led Verde  2.16V
Diodo Led Amarillo 2.03
Diodo Led Azul  2.91
Diodo de silicio : 0.7Vdc
Diodo de germanio: 04Vdc

Y solo para los led's para que no se vallan a quemar trataremos de no sobrepasar 20mA casi simpre trabajamos a 15mA y simpre hay que ponerles resistencias para proteger al led de la corriente osea obtener la corriente que acabe de mencionar.

Si conectamos directos los led's como lo tienes a 3V no hay mucho problema teóricamente cada led estaría a 1.5V y con  fórmula que dije calculamos la corriente que pasa sobre el diodo, entre otras casas mejor ponerle la resistencia en serie al diodo para hacer los cálculos y asi sabemos cuál va a ser la corriente que pasa sobre las terminales del diodo y no utilizar la formulita larga.



			
				dariusnexus6 dijo:
			
		

> si en el circuito en serie de 2 leds hago R = 3 / 0.00663 me da 452,4 como resistencia total, tengo que dividirlo por dos y me da 226,2 eso seria la resistencia de cada led?


claro pero solo para ese punto osea solo para 6.63mA y 1.5v para cada led 


> en el circuito de 3v y un solo led hago R = 3 / 0.02104 me da 142,5 esa es la resistencia que tiene el led?


 claro lo mismo que antes pero fijate que ya la corriente esta sobre 21mA el led esta diciendo que se va a quemar    por eso insisto con la resistencia en serie al led 


> en el caso que todo esto este bien, por que varia el resultado de la resistencia de un led?, no tendria que ser siempre el mismo resultado de la resistencia? Si hago este mismo proceso con resistencias los resultados me dan perfectos con los valores de cada resistor, pero con los leds varian sus resistencias.


 Creo que con la explicación esto ya quedo claro     las resistencias son lineales y los diodos no 

Como colocar la resistencia en serie al diodo?
tomemos como ejemplo que tenemos un led rojo (2v) y pongamos un límite de corriente de 15mA y una pila de 9V entonces la resistencia que tenemos que colocar es:

R = [V(fuente) - V(led)] / I(max_led)
R = (9v-2v)/15mA
R = 466Ω 

Espero haber aclarado la duda.


----------



## dariusnexus6 (Ago 8, 2009)

> Espero haber aclarado la duda.



Muchisimas gracias por la explicación! fuiste muy claro!

Salu2!


----------



## lobopk2 (Sep 13, 2016)

yo una vez quise tambien saber que resistencia tenia un led, estaba usando una calculadora que encontre en este foro para hallar la resistencia limitadora de un regulador de voltaje con un zener, me daba unos resultados.

No la entendia muy bien, en uno de los resultados me ponia la resistencia de la carga, ahi se suponia que era donde yo iba a poner el led, ahora no me acuerdo, pero por poner numeros, me daba igual unos 200 Ohm, yo hice el circuito y puse esa resistencia, lo medi y efectivamente, me daba los demas valores de intensidad.

la cosa cambio cuando puse el led, ya no cuadraba nada (bueno era evidente) entonces pense que deveria saber la resistencia del led, aunque me sonaba que eso no se podia hacer.

Mire las caracteristicas de los leds y me daban el voltaje y los miliamperios (todos van a 20mA) y pense y porque no le aplico la ley de Ohm y saco la resistencia?

Asi lo hice y me dio (dato inventado) 100 Ohms, dije vale, entonces si la carga total es de 200 Ohms y el led es de 100 Ohms, si pongo el led, solo le tengo que poner 100 Ohms mas para tener los 200 Ohms que me piden de carga total.

asi lo hice y todo funciono bien. Casualidad? yo que se jajajajjjaajajajajajaajaajja.

Algo extraño, pero igual usando la ley de Ohms, pueda servir como referencia, lo que pasa que por otra parte y es lo que mas creo, porque lo mides con el polimetro y no te da nada, claro esta cortado o eso creo, se une cuando le das voltaje y piensalo asi, que resistenia tiene un filamento de una bombilla? bueno no la he medido nunca, pero me imagino que casi nada.

Como han dicho por ahi menos de 1 Ohms, y si pienso que con el calor, la resistencia cambia, ahi tenemos el porque es variable.

asi que al final, me quede entre dos mares, no creo que te haya ayudado verdad? lo unico si quieres probar a usar la ley de Ohms y hacer pruevas para ver si se confirma lo que digo y te sirve el dato de algo


----------



## sergiot (Sep 13, 2016)

Es un poco viejo el post, pero a tu sugerencia ya se había dado la respuesta, el led es un semiconductor, por eso no tiene valor resistivo en el datasheet, con los datos de tensión y corriente es suficiente para poder usarlo sin problemas.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 13, 2016)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://witronica.com/fuente-alimentacion-led

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

